# 2015 Chevy Cruze 1.4L -> 2016 Transmission Compatibility?



## Spinthebeast (Aug 5, 2021)

Hello, 
I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze 1.4L Automatic Transmission and I am pretty sure it went out on me. I was getting off the freeway and reducing speed then I heard a little pop sound. I came to a stop at the light and when I proceeded to accelerate to turn right the car lost power. I was able to get to the side of the road but the car refuses to drive forward (except for when I put it in reverse - then it goes forward). I was told by a mechanic that it sounds like the clutch in transmission went out (it was not diagnosed - this was just a conversation) but the fact that my car cannot "drive" seems to be clear that it is a transmission issue. I called about a dozen transmission shops and they either want to do a transmission rebuild or replacement. Replacement seems to be the more affordable option so I am shopping for transmissions. 

I am looking at purchasing a used transmission and I found a 2016 local to me with only 14k miles but I am not sure if the 2016 and 2015 transmissions are compatible. They both have the same 1.4L engine but I am not a "car guy" so I am not sure if there is more to it than that. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

2016 was a split year. The 2016 Limited was the generation 1 body style with the same engine/transmission combos as the 2015's.

All of the other 2016 trims are the generation 2 body style with different engines and transmissions.

The generation 1 1.4L and the generation 2 1.4L are totally different engines.


----------



## Spinthebeast (Aug 5, 2021)

Thank you JLL that is good to know. 

I have not been able to find anything online about Cruze's going forward while in reverse - have you ever heard of anything like that?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Both axles still intact? Usually takes some abuse and wheel hopping, but there's plenty of axles that have exploded, especially if the boots were torn.

If the 2016 is a LIMITED like JLL said, the transmission will interchange just fine.


----------

